# Index Traders



## samso (22 January 2019)

Anyone here trade indexs?  I am in the Wall Street Cash and the US OIl (WTI). Am using IG CFDs.


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 January 2019)

samso said:


> Anyone here trade indexs?  I am in the Wall Street Cash and the US OIl (WTI). Am using IG CFDs.




what is "the Wall Street Cash" ?


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> what is "the Wall Street Cash" ?




DJIA


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 January 2019)

the $10 cfd .....right


----------



## cynic (22 January 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> the $10 cfd .....right



The question is are we talking about the cash CFD  based in USD or are we talking about a proprietary product based in AUD.?!


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2019)

I suppose I don’t trade it


----------



## Triple B (22 January 2019)

e mini futures based according to Sayed from IG.


----------

